# kickback



## indiancharlie (Aug 6, 2013)

I would like to know if they ever put a kick back in the baloon tire bikes?If not can it be done.THANX INDIANCHARLIE


----------



## jpromo (Aug 6, 2013)

The kickback was first introduced in 1960, which, for all intents and purposes, was after the balloon reign ended. That being said, I don't think a ballooner was ever offered with it. I'm sure you could have had a dealer install one on a new bike.

Regardless, lacing one into an S2 is easy. You may not even need to change the spokes if it came from an S7. I think they're 10 3/8"? 4 cross maybe?


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 7, 2013)

Any bicycle shop could install one on your bike. I had a Bendix two speed red band hub installed on my Silver King. My favorite 2 speed is the manual Bendix two speed. All you do is squeeze a lever. It locks the hub into a higher gear. You can apply the brakes without changing gears. Those kick back hubs can be a real pain in the butt. They change gears too easily.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 7, 2013)

jpromo said:


> The kickback was first introduced in 1960




Corbin 2 speed kickback came out in about 1908...


----------



## cl222 (Aug 7, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> Corbin 2 speed kickback came out in about 1908...




http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle340


----------



## RyanPartridge (Aug 8, 2013)

cl222 said:


> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle340




Very cool! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Springer Tom (Aug 29, 2013)

Check it out.........




'41 Firestone Flying Ace with Sturmey-Archer 2 speed kickback


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 29, 2013)

*Corbin Two-Speed coaster brake came out as early as 1906.*



cl222 said:


> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle340




The 1906 Racycle catalog at Howie Cohen's Everything Bicycles lists the following hub options:

Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake (Corbin Screw Corporation)
*Corbin Two-Speed Coaster Brake (Corbin Screw Corporation)*
New Departure Coaster Brake (The Bell) (New Departure Manufacturing Co.)
New Morrow Coaster Brake (Eclipse Machine Co.)
Thor Coaster Brake (Aurora Automatic Machinery Co.)

NOTES: This is the earliest instance of the Corbin Two-Speed to date

Here's the earliest ad I've found to date.  1907 - Corbin Duplex Model 6 & Corbin Two-Speed Model 10, The Corbin Screw Corporation


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 29, 2013)

Gary,
Can you tell me about the Corbin Model 7 & 8 Duplex coaster brake hub?


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 29, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Gary,
> Can you tell me about the Corbin Model 7 Duplex coaster brake hub?




Giovanni,

The Corbin Duplex Coaster Brake Model 7 had a production run from 1908 to 1909; it had the first machined brake arm for this series of Corbin hubs; and continued the concave hub shell begun with the Model 6.

There were very few changes made between the Model 7 & Model 8.  Internally even the Model 6 uses many of the same parts.

The Model 8 had Corbin's longest production run of any of their hubs, 1909-1929.





Corbin Duplex Model 7 on left - 1908 to 1909
Corbin Duplex Model 8 on right - 1909 to 1929


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry indiancharlie, didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 29, 2013)

Why is it named Duplex?
How does it compare with other early models for stopping efficiency?
I'm looking for an original oil port cover.
Any help on this is welcome


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 30, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Why is it named Duplex?
> How does it compare with other early models for stopping efficiency?
> I'm looking for an original oil port cover.
> Any help on this is welcome




DUPLEX   Composed of two parts as in two speed


----------

